# Dodge 2500 4x4 Diesel



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Traded a few days ago. New one came in this evening and is getting a spray in liner, turnover ball, grill guard/bumper on the front. Basic Tradesman work truck with U-connect, satellite radio, and vinyl floors. cloth seats. 8 foot long bed. I will pick it up on Thursday or Friday when I have time. 

I have not bought a new work truck for 15 years...I always buy used. Wonder how I will like this one? $25k in tax credit...so this is the only big ticket buy of the year.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

...Stick shift?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WTF....No Fords available....:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I just spent some time in a 2014 3500 crewbab 4x4 with a cummins. Other then the price, I think they just might be the best choice in diesel hd trucks. Look good, nice interior (this one had everything including a 67k msrp). 

The fuel mileage was a little disappointing, but I figure it will improve some over time.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I just spent some time in a 2014 3500 crewbab 4x4 with a cummins. Other then the price, I think they just might be the best choice in diesel hd trucks. Look good, nice interior (this one had everything including a 67k msrp).
> 
> The fuel mileage was a little disappointing, but I figure it will improve some over time.


I've been driving trucks on and off my whole life and I've never had one that got dramatically different mileage than another.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I've been driving trucks on and off my whole life and I've never had one that got dramatically different mileage than another.


I have never owned a car. 

Towing 10k we only got about 11 to 12 mpg, highway with no load was closer to 16. That is slightly dissapointing for a cummins turbo diesel, when 10 years prior they will consistently crack 22mpg on the highway.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Sticker on this one was 49,600. WOW. 

I think it is absolutely insane what we pay for trucks. 

My reason for going 3/4 ton with a pickup bed is this: DOT. I am sick and tired of being hassled driving a 1 ton with a work bed and the assumption that we are hauling for hire when we are not, and the latest is being told I have signage on my truck and that means I am commercial. I run a private tag for a reason, and I can still private tag a pickup. 

My last truck, the '07 Duramax, has been an awesome puller and all around truck, but at 200k, it is starting the issue parade. I can be tooling along and all of a sudden, the air blows HOT from one side of the dual climate controlled vents....and you have to come to a stop, turn key off, and restart and proceed. May not happen again that day, may happen in the next mile. The transmission is starting to slip or it seems....little wonder since I used to pull our telehandlers with it....hauling 33,000 pounds behind a truck that already weighs 10,000. I notice there is a distinctive "jerk" sometimes when it shifts. And other nickel and dime deals that drive you nuts.....I carry a box of fuses and blow them regularly on the light circuits.....I blame this on an isolated short circuit in the work bed, since it does not carry a factory wire harness....intermittent electrical issues drive me insane. 

Last new truck was in '98, and then a series of used trucks, all but the Ford were great. The 6.0 Powerstroke should have been removed and shoved up the anus of the engineer that designed it and it soured me forever on Fords. There was no risk of being caught pulling one of our telehandlers with the Ford since it would barely pull itself. 

I recently bought a new tilt bed trailer for the Bobcat and electric scissors, a new flat bed for utility hauling, and may not ever use the gooseneck ball in the new truck. Leave the heavy hauls for the semi. 

I will take a picture when I get the new baby home.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> I've been driving trucks on and off my whole life and I've never had one that got dramatically different mileage than another.


All I could say to that is you haven't been around a whole lot of trucks. 

Basically, it takes X amount of fuel to move so much weight and it can vary dramatically based on many factors, least of which is weight. 

My '03 Duramax routinely returned 16 mpg average, and would do 14 pulling....all averaged of course. My Ford 6.0 was a fricking POS that took 12 mpg to get out of it's own way. My '07 Duramax without a tune was getting 11....with a power tune it increased to 15 mpg average but when pulling a trailer most days it would drop to 10. 

I have known for a fact 2 guys who ran the 12 valve Cummins in the early Dodges and they got a real 20+ mpg. I talked with a guy before buying mine and he says 18 without a load. 

Now all this talk is splitting hairs.......but when you drive 50k miles a year, it matters when you take the mileage expense. :clap:

BTW boys.....the latest generation of class 8 trucks are getting 9 mpg.....and this is pulling close to 80k average. All thanks to computer fuel management.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have never owned a car.
> 
> Towing 10k we only got about 11 to 12 mpg, highway with no load was closer to 16. That is slightly dissapointing for a cummins turbo diesel, when 10 years prior they will consistently crack 22mpg on the highway.


I have heard the same thing....guess the regeneration is the culprit.

MPG would not matter Darcy to you if you would stop buying iron. I suppose if a 48 inch jointer was discovered somewhere in Oregon, you would be gone? :thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Joasis said:


> I have heard the same thing....guess the regeneration is the culprit.
> 
> MPG would not matter Darcy to you if you would stop buying iron. I suppose if a 48 inch jointer was discovered somewhere in Oregon, you would be gone? :thumbup:


Well yeah.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Joasis said:


> All I could say to that is you haven't been around a whole lot of trucks.
> 
> Basically, it takes X amount of fuel to move so much weight and it can vary dramatically based on many factors, least of which is weight.
> 
> ...


Those numbers don't seem that different until mention someone else's mileage...I've never had a diesel truck either so I can't compare.

The worst was my father's old 78 Uhaul with a 330HD. It seemed like it got 10mpg everywhere, trailer and loaded or empty.

The 84 duel fuel chev with a 305 probably got about 12 mpg running gas.

1990 Ford 300 was pretty close as well, I don't remember exactly what it got.

2000 Chevy one ton cube with a 350 got 12 mpg.

My current 2011 half ton hemi gets on average 13.


----------



## thesidingpro (Jun 7, 2007)

I love the Dodge Diesels. Just can't get over the sticker shock. It is insane what new trucks cost today.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Towing 10k we only got about 11 to 12 mpg, highway with no load was closer to 16. That is slightly dissapointing for a cummins turbo diesel, when 10 years prior they will consistently crack 22mpg on the highway.


Ten years ago they didn't have all the emissions crap to choke them down. My '11 chassis cab gets about 9mpg towing, my 06 gets about 12-14. The 06 has an open exhaust and hi flow intake, the 11 is stock.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> Those numbers don't seem that different until mention someone else's mileage...I've never had a diesel truck either so I can't compare.
> 
> The worst was my father's old 78 Uhaul with a 330HD. It seemed like it got 10mpg everywhere, trailer and loaded or empty.
> 
> ...


Exactly. 

I don't spend a lot of time thinking about what mileage claims are out there. What I do know is the generation of diesels with computer fuel management have made incredible advances in fuel efficiency. 

The early Cummins in the Dodge trucks was a mechanical fuel control, and thus could be driven very economically....but they did not produce the power we take for granted in the new diesels. 

I started in the oil field here hauling with trucks that were powered by 220 and 250 normally aspirated diesels.....and these trucks pulled 80,000 plus every day and needed 13 and and 16 speed gears to do it.....now, my one ton puts out twice the torque and horsepower and makes twice the mileage.....we have come along way.

My semi that I move out heavy stuff with now gets about 6mpg, up hill or down, loaded or empty, and and puts out a blistering 190 BHP out of a DT466 and 5 speed gear box......but, it is legal in the eyes of the DOT. :laughing:

Just a trip down memory lane.....how many remember the old Fords with the 4bbl 460? Now that was gas mileage. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I drive a 78 crew cab chevy with a 454 and a q jet. I can get 12mpg at 58 mph.

I don't think any 460 gets over 10. My brother has a 95 with 50k on the efi 460 and it is not a commuter for sure.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

You guys are all rookies. 2005 F350 V10. 9 around town, 7 towing, 6-6.5 plowing snow. It's brutal. Nice truck Joasis. I can't wait till I can afford a new truck.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Your V10 needs a tune up or you're running big tires, etc. My CC long bed 2004 F350 V10 with lift gate and hi side boxes gets 12.5 hwy, 10 mixed and 9 towing.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Morning Wood said:


> You guys are all rookies. 2005 F350 V10. 9 around town, 7 towing, 6-6.5 plowing snow. It's brutal. Nice truck Joasis. I can't wait till I can afford a new truck.





I had an 09 f250 v10 and mine was the exact same since it was new. I averaged 8mpg according to the dash computer. I had 4:10 gears so that didn't help either :laughing:


Dave


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

Joasis said:


> Traded a few days ago. New one came in this evening and is getting a spray in liner, turnover ball, grill guard/bumper on the front. Basic Tradesman work truck with U-connect, satellite radio, and vinyl floors. cloth seats. 8 foot long bed. I will pick it up on Thursday or Friday when I have time. I have not bought a new work truck for 15 years...I always buy used. Wonder how I will like this one? $25k in tax credit...so this is the only big ticket buy of the year.


I'd like to hear how you like the truck. My HVAC sub said he's been having some minor issues, something to do with the new emissions bull crap.

I ordered a new Dodge about 4 weeks ago. My guest Dodge!! Still waiting....supposed to be ready first week in July. Waiting for the bed to be built.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

marcsmith said:


> A house for 17k?! Hahah you can only see them at about 130k here and I'm talking run right down.


You can buy them in my area for about 5 grand all day long. 2 years ago I bought one for $500 and resold it for ten grand and never did anything to it.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Mid $400's here


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Stopped at a buddies garage the other day where a couple friends work as techs and i saw a new rear axle sitting on a pallet in an empty bay. Curiosity got me and i asked what was up with the axle. My one friend stated it was for a mid 2000's Dodge sitting out in the lot. I asked what had gone wrong, the diff? He said nope. Truck came in for a pinion seal leaking and after close inspection it appeared the whole lower housing was wet. So he took his prybar and starting poking at the scaly rust and poked a hole right through the housing. So, a leaky pinion seal turned into a whole new loaded axle. I would like to thank good ole NYS for loading up the roads with so much salt that it actually eats 3/4-1 ton cast iron housings! I will have to stop back by and see if i can get some pics.


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

woodchuck2 said:


> Stopped at a buddies garage the other day where a couple friends work as techs and i saw a new rear axle sitting on a pallet in an empty bay. Curiosity got me and i asked what was up with the axle. My one friend stated it was for a mid 2000's Dodge sitting out in the lot. I asked what had gone wrong, the diff? He said nope. Truck came in for a pinion seal leaking and after close inspection it appeared the whole lower housing was wet. So he took his prybar and starting poking at the scaly rust and poked a hole right through the housing. So, a leaky pinion seal turned into a whole new loaded axle. I would like to thank good ole NYS for loading up the roads with so much salt that it actually eats 3/4-1 ton cast iron housings! I will have to stop back by and see if i can get some pics.


Not cool!


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have never owned a car.
> 
> Towing 10k we only got about 11 to 12 mpg, highway with no load was closer to 16. That is slightly dissapointing for a cummins turbo diesel, when 10 years prior they will consistently crack 22mpg on the highway.


Gaining almost a full liter of displacement will do that.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Joasis said:


> Sticker on this one was 49,600. WOW.
> 
> I think it is absolutely insane what we pay for trucks.


I see more 4x4 diesel pickups running around - often jacked up with big tires - that will never in it's life haul a load, or go offroad than I see trucks that are used as trucks.

I suspect that's among the reasons they cost so much. Can you even buy a work truck anymore or are they all grocery getters?



Joasis said:


> all but the Ford were great. The 6.0 Powerstroke should have been removed and shoved up the anus of the engineer that designed it and it soured me forever on Fords. There was no risk of being caught pulling one of our telehandlers with the Ford since it would barely pull itself.


That 6.0 was a joke. Did you have to do the heads on it and replace the sub-standard bolts with studs? Last time I checked it was about 3 grand per head to get that done.

I'm glad I've got the 7.3 PSD. It's second only to the 12 valve Cummins in my book.


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

Joasis said:


> The sticker was in the glove box...truck listed for $49,300 or so......and as I pointed out, virtually no options on this truck. The cash price was 40k or so, including the cow catcher and running rails.....
> 
> My first new truck in 1977 was a F150, 351 V8, 4 speed, no air, and sold for $4,300 delivered. My, how times have changed. Wish I had that truck and the good times back. My first summer framing houses, no back aches, no kids, no wife, a wallet of cash......and being young, dumb, and full of.....well, you know.


My first new truck was a 1976 GMC Sierra, 350, heavy half, 4 on the floor, with air, and vinyl floor. $5,200. I was making $6/hr and had money to burn, (before wife and kids of course.) So, if trucks have gone up 10 x's, I should make $60/hr. ?????????


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

You don't make $60 an hour? :whistling

I suppose all things considered, they probably are about the same bite as they have always been. 

As scary as the economy is suddenly looking again, kind of wish I had held off maybe? This next winter may see things get bad again.


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

Joasis said:


> You don't make $60 an hour? :whistling
> 
> I suppose all things considered, they probably are about the same bite as they have always been.
> 
> As scary as the economy is suddenly looking again, kind of wish I had held off maybe? This next winter may see things get bad again.


Well yeah, but I have a lot more invested now than I had then. If it was just me with no insurance, equipment, employees, & all the other bs., I'd be kicking butt at $60/hr.


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

Joasis said:


> The sticker was in the glove box...truck listed for $49,300 or so......and as I pointed out, virtually no options on this truck. The cash price was 40k or so, including the cow catcher and running rails..... My first new truck in 1977 was a F150, 351 V8, 4 speed, no air, and sold for $4,300 delivered. My, how times have changed. Wish I had that truck and the good times back. My first summer framing houses, no back aches, no kids, no wife, a wallet of cash......and being young, dumb, and full of.....well, you know.


So how do you like it so far? I'm still waiting on mine. I've heard the new emissions is a bit of a problem.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I do not think it pulls nearly as hard as my Duramax...and I do not like the way the transmissions seems to hunt for a gear....but, it is getting a solid 19mpg. Rides nice. Too high to mount without using the running board. Still getting used to the U-Connect feature. And.......the bed gets full.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I just drove a newer one with a 6 speed auto for a few hundred miles pulling a 10k trailer. I agree, it does seem to hunt for gears a lot.


But the air conditioned seats were nice


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

Just picked this girl up from some cabinet builders that are friends of mine. I'm going to rebuild the whole thing prob this winter, but it's a 5 speed and haulssss. The downside..the body's shot and the blocks cracked. So I gotta add a little water. I got a good deal on it considering the condition and the performance parts. The plan is new block and body panels, paint and letter. 

 I giggle like a little kid driving it. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Because swapping blocks is super easy.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

Maybe not for the mechanically inept. If you want to pee in someone's wheaties go somewhere else. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Burns-Built said:


> Maybe not for the mechanically inept. If you want to pee in someone's wheaties go somewhere else.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


The Cummins is a heavy boat anchor. Nothing easy about swapping blocks. Going to at least need a bottom end overhaul. Spun wrenches my entire life. 

Try not to be all sensitive like a woman on the rag.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

To each his own. It'll smoke whatever your driving.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Burns-Built said:


> To each his own. It'll smoke whatever your driving.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Because that is what matters. Damn, you are so rad.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

Have you ever heard if you don't have anything good to say don't say anything at all. 
I bought the truck cuz its a project, is gonna be easy. No. I didn't ask if you guys thought it would be hard. 
If you don't like the dodge 2500 Cummins why are you even commenting?. Why are you even reading this thread?

I bought it to tow which is what it will do.
Congrats you got a rise out of me which is all you like to do on this forum.


Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Burns-Built said:


> Have you ever heard if you don't have anything good to say don't say anything at all.
> I bought the truck cuz its a project, is gonna be easy. No. I didn't ask if you guys thought it would be hard.
> If you don't like the dodge 2500 Cummins why are you even commenting?. Why are you even reading this thread?
> 
> ...


You gonna put some big tow mirrors on it, probably a gay stack and try to race around in your HD truck?

All I said was, swapping a block isn't easy. 
You got your feelings hurt and started spouting off.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

So have you weighed it? I would guess some stray DOT guy will decide find some way to screw with you and demand to know why you don't have a DOT number. Might happen when you pull a trailer.....


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

Truck on it's first job! Wichita, KS


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

At least the guys washed it! Haha


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Just got this last week,


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

8'bed Tony?
Those ram 2500's are nice looking trucks !!


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Na bud, 6' the thing I like best is the memory seats, my wife is 5'3 and I an 6'1". I spent the first 26 years of my life in Northern Ireland and didn't get knee capped once, any time I drove my old truck after her I felt like I was and I needed a a ice pack for the knees. 
It has all the bells send whistles I had in the 1500 but now I can haul my trailers without having to organize an entire day schedule with the larger trucks around it. 
Trying to decide on the lettering for this one, wanna keep it simple(r) than the others, maybe that's cause I like how it looks without em..... 
How's the Chevy treating you?


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

S.U.M said:


> Na bud, 6' the thing I like best is the memory seats, my wife is 5'3 and I an 6'1". I spent the first 26 years of my life in Northern Ireland and didn't get knee capped once, any time I drove my old truck after her I felt like I was and I needed a a ice pack for the knees.
> It has all the bells send whistles I had in the 1500 but now I can haul my trailers without having to organize an entire day schedule with the larger trucks around it.
> Trying to decide on the lettering for this one, wanna keep it simple(r) than the others, maybe that's cause I like how it looks without em.....
> How's the Chevy treating you?


Nice.
Chev is just fine, got the cap on today. Looks great.. Getting the lettering design ready to go.
I see your trucks driving alot..stickers work!!


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

S.U.M said:


> Just got this last week,


 What's the damage to the bank account .


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

BTW, the cummins diesel's sound awesome. Just a plus :laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

skillman said:


> What's the damage to the bank account .


I haven't thought about that yet, I am enjoying driving this thing first.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

FramingPro said:


> Nice. Chev is just fine, got the cap on today. Looks great.. Getting the lettering design ready to go. I see your trucks driving alot..stickers work!!


 Look forward to seeing it all lettered up with the cap on, will keep an eye out at Tim Hortons in the mornings.


----------

